# [Wet Thumb Forum]-power compact lights under canopy hood



## imported_Mike (Feb 7, 2003)

Is it safe to place power compact lights under a wood canopy hood? Is there enough air flow to keep them from overheating or doing something worse? I would like to place 4x55w lights on a 80 gal tank hidden under a wood canopy. Can I mount them directly under the canopy or would I be better off with a finished unit from i.e. JBJ lighting that is enclosed and just place it under the canopy?


----------



## imported_Mike (Feb 7, 2003)

Is it safe to place power compact lights under a wood canopy hood? Is there enough air flow to keep them from overheating or doing something worse? I would like to place 4x55w lights on a 80 gal tank hidden under a wood canopy. Can I mount them directly under the canopy or would I be better off with a finished unit from i.e. JBJ lighting that is enclosed and just place it under the canopy?


----------



## IUnknown (Feb 24, 2004)

Ahsupply sells wood canopies, with metal holders that keep the light bulb an inch away from the wood, so I would assume it would be safe. They are designed to let enough air go in and out.

*Journal Database*


----------



## daisydog (Feb 6, 2003)

I have 4x96 CF bulbs mounted inside a 6 ft long wooden canopy. I've never had any safety issues. In my opinion the issue is really not one of safety, but one of just heating the tank up too much. My canopy is open in back so that helps somewhat with the heat but my tank still gets up to 86 degrees sometimes. I've been planning on getting a fan to mount either in or near the canopy to help get rid of heat. Also, I have my ballasts mounted on the outside of the back of the canopy so they don't get as hot. The only safety issue I can think of is you probably want glass covers over your tank, inside the canopy.


----------



## fishmommy (Mar 30, 2003)

I have 6 55w CFs mounted in my wooden canopy. However, I mounted all the ballasts on the outside of the canopy. IME ballasts get overheated pretty easily and trip out - sometimes temporarily, sometimes permanently.
AH supply sells retrofit kits where the ballast is intended to be mounted separately from the bulbs/reflectors. I recommend this setup for all canopies unless you are willing to put in ventilation fans.


----------

